# Cant find RIU app!



## ShazMo09 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know exactly what to type to get the app on iPhone? Can't seem to find it in the App Store. I tried rollitup and roll it up, also just Riu but it only has a couple of little games with the same name... Ideas anyone?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nobody knows the exact name or if it is even sold in iPhones app store??


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 17, 2013)

Not in the play store. Pretty sure it doesn't exist.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Search rollitup...i have android and i got it...it was a dollar and created by illusive creations


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeh, when I picked up my new iPhone and used safari browser to visit RIU for the first time the site displayed a link to the forums app. When I clicked it it took me to the app store but I noticed it was $0.99 but I hadn't set up my card details...Now that I have I cant fuckin find it anywhere and the site doesnt display the link. Must have been because first visit or something. 

Anyone know what its called on iPhone? I seen it in the store about a week ago but now I cant find it...


----------



## kinetic (Jun 17, 2013)

Save your dollar. Unless they made vast improvements it is not worth it.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 17, 2013)

hell yea.. im on it right now. n its the worst $1 i invested. I expected better!.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 17, 2013)

not stoner friendly either.. lol


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 17, 2013)

Really...Fuck...Guess ill just stick to the web browser then ay


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ive gotten use to the app it allows for quick posting and viewing of the forum...it sucks cant like post and give rep but lets me poke around easily while at work


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

the app is not very good, youll sometimes get asked to buy it but either than that i dont think we have it listed 
sorry about the late reply i was sleeping


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 18, 2013)

Even if it is not that great It only amounts to a dollar... Wouldn't mind checking it out. Are there any plans for improvements in the future?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Even if it is not that great It only amounts to a dollar... Wouldn't mind checking it out. Are there any plans for improvements in the future?


no idea but if i do know than im sure we'd tell the masses as well


----------

